# New Points for Shopping portal (11/5/13)



## the_traveler (Nov 5, 2013)

I signed in this morning (11/5) to finish purchasing an item. I discovered 2 things!

#1) The Points for Shopping portal is completely redesigned, and

#2) Some stores are no longer there!

The redesign makes it much harder to find a store. And it's almost impossible to locate and compare stores in the same category. Also, I was making a purchase from Bed Bath & Beyond last night (11/4) but did not finish it. I went back this morning (11/5) to finish - and the store is not in AGR any longer!  (I purchase coffee for my Kuerig coffee maker from them because, besides getting AGR points, they offer free shipping.)


----------



## pennyk (Nov 5, 2013)

I was under the impression that the redesign was intended to make things easier and to insure that people are properly logged in to their AGR accounts so that they will receive their points.

Sometimes.... change is good.... sometimes it is not. :wacko:

BTW, there was a "notification" of the redesign on Flyer Talk yesterday.


----------



## CaliforniaMom (Nov 5, 2013)

I like the new redesign so far. I like that I can sort the vendors by points to see where I can maximize my shopping experience. I also think they've added new stores, or maybe I just don't recall all the ones from previous version.


----------



## LDKarr (Nov 5, 2013)

I like the redesign. However, I am sorry to see some of the stores that I have used disappearing. But, lately, getting the points that I have earned to actually land in my account has been like pulling teeth anyway.


----------



## mignyc (Nov 5, 2013)

Glad to hear it's not just me - I pulled it up on my iPad this morning and thought how different it looked was just a result of its being the mobile version.


----------



## shelzp (Nov 5, 2013)

A couple of my favorite stores have lowered points. Plus a couple that I use aren't there now. I do see quite a few new ones as well.


----------



## Blackwolf (Nov 5, 2013)

I really like the new website. A few of the features are less than stellar, but one of the very nice items I enjoy are the email notifications sent to your inbox of when points are posted! This is a separate function you need to register for, but it is really easy to do and a prompt appears when you click through to a store for the first time.

One of the other things I enjoy is that when you click through to a store, it opens up in a separate tab and leaves the Points for Shopping portal intact so you can easily click over without having to go back and risk being "logged out" and loose your points.

And lastly, looks like one of the new merchants is Restaurants.com. _REALLY_ looking forward to getting points for using my AGR credit card for the certificate purchases, x2 more points through the portal, and saving 60% when I go out to eat at a nice locally-owned restaurant; anywhere in the USA!. Fantastic!


----------



## TraneMan (Nov 5, 2013)

I was just on it tonight, and saw the changes..

I sure hope I get my 4 points last month purchases!!! Speaking of that, now they lowered the Home Depot points from 4 to 2.. :-( I have a few things I need to order for my bathroom remodel!


----------



## TraneMan (Nov 5, 2013)

Just made a purchase of a light fixture from a lighting company, and see how fast that will show.. Also 6x points!


----------



## Pooh2 (Nov 6, 2013)

ALL of the vendors I use are now less points!


----------



## Bruce-C (Nov 7, 2013)

Of the stores I use, only Kohl's still gives points on gift card purchases.

It seems to me that a lot of stores dropped out of the program.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 7, 2013)

I see that Office Depot used to be in the program but then dropped out. Now they are back' but you don,t earn points for ordering on line and then picking up the items in the store! It must be delivery only.  They were one of the few stores that allowed that. (Best Buy still does!  )


----------



## benjibear (Nov 7, 2013)

I will not buy from Best Buy again because I have had problems in the past. I would probably only buy from them again if I needed it ASAP. Otherwise I would order and wait for the items.

I am just happy Amtrak still has this program. Others have eliminated their shopping portals.


----------



## TraneMan (Nov 9, 2013)

I am liking this new system, I have something to see that I am getting points, than hoping I am getting points.. I've made notes from my big purchases for the bathroom remodel last month! can't let the 4x points slip!


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 9, 2013)

Hopefully, this makes it easier to keep/track the cookies. I had a cart saved at Avenue, logged into AGR, went straight to Avenue via their link, and completed my purchase. That was approximately eight weeks ago, and I've yet to see the points. I was supposed to get around 1200, so I'm a little bummed.

I just noticed they no longer participate, so maybe I made my purchase as they were changing? No idea. That stinks, though. I get almost all of my clothes from them, and they gave six points per dollar.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 9, 2013)

I do not remember Magazines.com being on the "old" site but then I may be wrong-it looks like they give a few more Points than MagazineLine. But does anyone have any Points-posting experience with them?


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 9, 2013)

Pro: I like that we can save Favorites. I constantly forget who is/isn't on the program.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 9, 2013)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I do not remember Magazines.com being on the "old" site but then I may be wrong-it looks like they give a few more Points than MagazineLine. But does anyone have any Points-posting experience with them?


Magazines.com was on the old site. The points posted easily for me.


----------



## TraneMan (Nov 10, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> Hopefully, this makes it easier to keep/track the cookies. I had a cart saved at Avenue, logged into AGR, went straight to Avenue via their link, and completed my purchase. That was approximately eight weeks ago, and I've yet to see the points. I was supposed to get around 1200, so I'm a little bummed.


I'd call them and get these points. They say 6 to 8 weeks with the old system.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Nov 11, 2013)

It took over five weeks but finally got my points from Budget Rental Car. Had to send them a note. Did get a response within 24 hours saying they had "misplaced" my AGR number in their records. Anyway, most of these businesses seem not to interested in getting points to you right away.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't know about AGR, but rebates usually take a few weeks because they want to make sure you don't return the product.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, that is part of the reason. The other is many companies only forward the info to AGR once a month. So if you purchased something from "X company" on July 17, and they forward the info of all sales to AGR on the 20th, they may not forward your's to see if you rerun it, until August 20 or even September 20th.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 11, 2013)

Too bad such stores as Lowes and Home Depot don't give you points for local purchases. Special orders have to go through the local store.


----------



## TraneMan (Nov 11, 2013)

me_little_me said:


> Too bad such stores as Lowes and Home Depot don't give you points for local purchases. Special orders have to go through the local store.


I agree, I had a $2,500 vanity order, and really wished I was able to do that and get that 6x points then!!


----------

